# Need help finding a sensor - Yaw Rate.



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

As stated need help finding the sensor - heard its near the steering column  
Also anyone know where or have a how-to for zeroing it?

thanks


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Jim,

you have 2 TTs and no Bentley manual and no VAGCOM....now you know your next mod.

bob


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

HaHa ya I know right, What the hell am I thinking...


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

TTC2k5 said:


> Jim,
> 
> you have 2 TTs and no Bentley manual and no VAGCOM....now you know your next mod.
> 
> bob


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## crazybohunk (May 24, 2011)

*sensor info*



Audiguy84 said:


> As stated need help finding the sensor - heard its near the steering column
> Also anyone know where or have a how-to for zeroing it?
> 
> thanks



Hi there,

Ross-Tech Vag-Com is your friend here.

I think you are referring to the G200 sensor that I think from memory was just above the brake pedal. You need to take the plastic panel off to see it it is a small black square sensor with a metal clip holding it in place.

The only way to zero it is through the Vagcom software. I know because I did one.

Funny enough I took my TT to an independent Audi repair shop who scanned it and told me it was the airbag sensor.:screwy:

After paying for it turns out it was this sensor instead.

Bought Vagcom, bought sensor, installed sensor & fired mechanic!

Now I do it all myself.


Randy.


----------



## Charlie_M (Mar 23, 2011)

crazybohunk said:


> I think you are referring to the G200 sensor that I think from memory was just above the brake pedal. You need to take the plastic panel off to see it it is a small black square sensor with a metal clip holding it in place.


Be careful to buy the right sensor ... IIRC there was a split in 2002 that combined the lateral & longitudinal accelerometers and the yaw rate sensor into one unit. Before that, they were separate and located in different places.

But yeah, VCDS and Bentley help a lot here.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

The sensor is the G202 sensor and... I need it on a 2002.


----------



## Charlie_M (Mar 23, 2011)

Audiguy84 said:


> The sensor is the G202 sensor and... I need it on a 2002.


Up to 2002 VIN 8N-2-014400, separate sensors were used:
G251 = longitudinal accelerometer = 1J0-907-651-A (Quattro only?)
G202 = Yaw rate = 1J0-907-657-A
G200 = lateral accelerometer = 1J0-907-651A (Same P/N as G251, but mounting is turned)

After that VIN, they were combined into a single sensor:
G419 = 7H0 907 652 (quattro)
G419 = 7H0 907 655 (fwd)

Sensor(s) are as described above, under dash cover, by the pedal cluster on right side of steering column. I don't know if VCDS is smart enough to tell a G202 code from a G419 code, so it's best to find the sensor and check the P/N on it.

HTH


----------

